# Christmas wish list for SMF



## eman (Dec 14, 2010)

My wish is to get some new smilies and a pinger for the chat room.

 And for all my smoking brothers and sisters to have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

 Please add your wish


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 14, 2010)

1- Mobile App for smart phones. Oh man that would be awesome so I wouldn't have to look on the browser on my phone.

2- Some type of points system like we had on the old format. I miss that.

Merry Christmas to you all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to wih for everyone here's smokes to come out fabulous and may they all be as tastey as they can be.

Merry Christmas To All of my Brothers and Sisters @ SMF.

Oh yea what Bob asked for............ PING.


----------



## placebo (Dec 14, 2010)

eman said:


> My wish is to get some new smilies and a pinger for the chat room.
> 
> And for all my smoking brothers and sisters to have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
> 
> Please add your wish


My wish is that your wish comes true, and that everyone has a MERRY CHRISTMAS even though its redundant.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 14, 2010)

For everyone to be healthy and to enjoy the time we have with loved ones and family... yes that includes EVERYONE on SMF, Geez I'm Getting Teary eyed.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 14, 2010)

I like all the above mentioned ideas!  I know weak right!  But heres my biggest wish...

 An option to change the back ground color to something not so blindingly bright would be nice too!

Merry Christmas To All!

SmokingOhioButcher


----------



## placebo (Dec 14, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> For everyone to be healthy and to enjoy the time we have with loved ones and family... yes that includes EVERYONE on SMF, Geez I'm Getting Teary eyed.


Even me? Aww shucks maybe I'm not a misfit after all...


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 14, 2010)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> I like all the above mentioned ideas!  I know weak right!  But heres my biggest wish...
> 
> Last week I stumbled across the other site that many former members have relocated to.  It was great getting to visit with them, and check out what they have all been up to.
> 
> ...


SOB

As you know I am over there too. There are a lot of us frequenting both sites. To be honest, the quality of the posted smokes over there is head and shoulders above most of what we see here, with some notable exceptions, but that does not mean that we can't be happy visiting both sites. I have a number of good friends on both sites and will continue to post on both. 

My wish is that Huddler would get the emoticons I sent in implemented and that we all have a Merry Christmas and a fantastic New Year.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 14, 2010)

My wish would be to go back to vBulletin and get away from Huddler...


----------



## miamirick (Dec 14, 2010)

my wish is simple, *let's get the government off thier ass and return our economy back to normal so people can get back to work *and not have  to worry about thier jobs all the time and worry more about what to smoke this weekend

i could rant for more but that would be my primary wish


----------



## smokermark (Dec 17, 2010)

It's a little bit of a funny thing. Several days ago I was thinking about a "12 Days Of Christmas" rendition that would fit with folks who have a common passion of smoking and barbecue.  I like reading through many of the posts shared here.  After thinking about this a few days, I thought of something that really isn't a "wish". Yes, things are rough there are life's challenges though we can celebrate what we already have. Behind the keyboard and all those stories there is most certainly a wealth of rich history.

May all of you have a safe, happy Christmas & New Year's season in company with family and friends!


----------



## meateater (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree with SOB, a few different options for a background would be great.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 17, 2010)

eman said:


> My wish is to get some new smilies and a pinger for the chat room.
> 
> And for all my smoking brothers and sisters to have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
> 
> Please add your wish




Part of that happened today. There are some new smilies. More are coming.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here, here Rick. I wish for a speedy recovery for our country, small business growth, and for the USA to get back into manufacturing. I don't think SMF needs many wishes, we have great members, lots of fun and an abundance of great qview to feast on. Merry Christmas guys and gals!

 


miamirick said:


> my wish is simple, *let's get the government off thier ass and return our economy back to normal so people can get back to work *and not have  to worry about thier jobs all the time and worry more about what to smoke this weekend
> 
> i could rant for more but that would be my primary wish


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 17, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> eman said:
> 
> 
> > My wish is to get some new smilies and a pinger for the chat room.
> ...


Wow.. I didn't even know that!!  Awesome


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 17, 2010)

My wish is that everyone elses wish comes true!  LOL


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 17, 2010)

I just wanted to use one of these new beauties!

 


ShooterRick said:


> My wish is that everyone elses wish comes true!  LOL


----------

